# To onion salt or to not onion salt?



## momma_mira (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, here's my issue. I am making my very first Thanksgiving Dinner this year. I am making my stuffing from scratch. My family is use to the boxed stuffing and they have stated that they like how the onion and celery is like a dehydrated mix when it comes from a box...So my question is this: If a recipe calls for 1 large onion finely chopped and 2 stalks of celery finely chopped, how can I convert onion and celery salt or powder to equal what the recipe calls for?


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 18, 2011)

Use granulated onion rather than onion salt.  You can go as heavy as you like without over-salting.  Ditto, granulated garlic.  I've never understood onion salt or garlic salt since the factory is the one deciding my quantities.  I don't used celery salt so can't offer much.  I usually like the texture of celery..  The exchange will be shown on the container.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 18, 2011)

X2 on the granulated vs salted. Same goes for garlic. I don't even keep either one in the house.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't like salt in my spices either, so I use garlic powder and onion powder.    You can also find dried onion flakes and if you're lucky, you can also find dried flaked garlic.  For celery, you can get dried celery flakes, or celery seeds.  

I like the celery seeds better, as the celery flakes can be tough if not cooked enough.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2011)

You might want to make a small amount of stuffing with chopped onion and celery, and have them try it.  Since your family has never had the real deal, they may not know what they're missing!

By the way, welcome to DC!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I would use dried onions and celery flakes. You can rehydrate them in a small amount of hot water and just dump it all into the rest of the stuffing mix. See link.Substituting Spices


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 19, 2011)

I would have to agree with Dawg.  There's just no comparison with the simple homemade stuffing I made yesterday with a boxed one.   Show them what real stuffing tastes like.  

You can always make up a box of stuffing to serve on the side just for them, but why spoil your traditional dinner for everyone else, including yourself.

Besides, I think that it's the seasonings that they like, rather than just the dehydrated parts, so you wouldn't end up with the same flavor anyway.


----------



## Claire (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a hard one, really.  In some people, you have to reproduce exactly what "mom" made I, personally, tend to say, "this is what I, can I emphasize that enough?  I make.  If you want something else, make it yourself.  I make my stuffing/dressing (make both, stuff the turkey then put the rest in a pan on the side) from scratch.  I use real celery, real onions (not that the dehydrated isn't real, but you get the gist), etc.  What I'm getting at is that when YOU fix YOUR dinner, make it YOURS.  Not a reproduction of what others are expecting.  I've gone that route and it isn't fun to work your patootie off and find the everyone wanted something else.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2011)

If you're going to bother to make homemade stuffing use fresh onion, celery and herbs.

Otherwise just buy stovetop 

Def no to onion salt


----------

